# work on the coast.



## fabfabri (Oct 12, 2008)

hello,
new member here!
I'm wiling to relocate to south spain, preferably costa del sol.

I've already read some posts on the subject, and all say that work is scarce.

I'm a 37 yo male, who speaks english french, some german and spanish.

I work for a bank now.

Is work scarce in ANY sector?
I was thinking to work in tourism. Any of you know the situation in that specific secrtor.

Any hint is appreciated.

thanx in advance,
F.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

There is some WORK, I'm sure.

But in any low skilled sector there is a HUGE surplus of manpower. So ALL salaries are low. There is also a VERY large park of highly skilled folk looking for ANY work. 

Find work BEFORE you set out. If you want to work in TOURISM - fine - But that is also a bit in decline - as ALL countries have a cash flow problem at the moment. 

I speak English,German and Spanish fluently - and some French & Italian. The only one that REALLY matters is Spanish. If you want to make a difference in tourism you'll need to be able to communicate well with locals - not just tourists.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I think with the world economy as it is right now, tourism is probably gonna be hit quite hard. Thats the feeling of a lot of the bar owners on the costa del sol. The opinion is that next year will be bad as people are holding on to their money and not booking holidays in advance.

So I would say that along with most other things at the moment, times are not good to find work. But you could be lucky, keep looking, you never know, at least you have languages behind you. But makes sure you have a job before you come out

Jo


----------



## fabfabri (Oct 12, 2008)

thanks folks,
I thought so...
Is there a sector not in decline?
re-thanx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

fabfabri said:


> thanks folks,
> I thought so...
> Is there a sector not in decline?
> re-thanx




Not that i can think of, but if there is one let us know!! Its the same the world over

Jo


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

fabfabri said:


> Is there a sector not in decline?


Morticians!


----------

